# The Flat Tire



## smoking b (Feb 9, 2013)

Two guys were taking a chemistry class at the University of Alabama. They were doing well in the class and thought that going into the final with a solid "A." They were so confident that the weekend before finals week, they went to the University of Tennessee to party with some friends. They had a great time. However, because they had hangovers, they slept all day Sunday and didn't make it back to Alabama until early Monday morning, the day of the exam.

Rather than taking the final, they found their professor after it was over and explained why they missed the final. They told him that they went to the University of Tennessee for the weekend and had planned to come back in time to study, but had a flat tire on the way back. Since they didn't have a spare and couldn't get help for a long time, they were late in getting back to campus. The professor told them they could make up the final on the following day. They were elated and relieved.

The next day, the professor placed them in separate rooms, handed each of them a test booklet, and told them to begin.

The first problem, worth five points, was something simple about Molarity & Solutions.

"Cool," they both thought. "This is going to be easy."

The next problem was worth 95 points. It said, "Which tire?"


----------



## daveomak (Feb 9, 2013)

............. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ...........


----------



## Dutch (Feb 11, 2013)

Hope they got their story straight!


----------



## linguica (Feb 11, 2013)

What goes around comes around.


----------



## rabbithutch (Feb 11, 2013)

BUSTED !


----------



## humdinger (Feb 11, 2013)

Assuming they were left alone, it's nothing a quick text message can't take care of....


----------



## rabbithutch (Feb 12, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Assuming they were left alone, it's nothing a quick text message can't take care of....



It has been 50 years since I was in school, but we were not allowed to take anything into an exam except pens.  We bought the blue books from the professor's desk.  All of my accounting classes had common hour departmental exams and some of the history classes did, too.

Do they really allow students to take cell phones into exams?


----------



## smoking b (Feb 12, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> It has been 50 years since I was in school, but we were not allowed to take anything into an exam except pens. We bought the blue books from the professor's desk. All of my accounting classes had common hour departmental exams and some of the history classes did, too.
> 
> Do they really allow students to take cell phones into exams?


Not supposed to no - with all the smart phones & internet access & such...


----------



## wes w (Feb 15, 2013)

LOL!   Never made it to college.  

Ya'll makin me feel old.   When I graduated high school, puters were just starting to be talked about.


----------

